# z axis measurment



## Cactus Farmer (Mar 5, 2017)

Somewhere I read/saw an article on putting a digital caliper on the quill. now I can not for the life of me find it. Anyone remember this add-on?


----------



## KMoffett (Mar 5, 2017)

Google: quill DRO

Ken


----------

